# Lucky has a harelip



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

We've noticed, now that he is closer to us a great deal of the time, that our Lucky has a (slight, I guess) harelip, and wonder if that explains why he has always drooled sometimes, and seems to spend xtra time licking his lips with his tongue after eating, and has a little trouble cleaning out his small bowl of soft food that he gets twice a day. He is well nourished, tho, and growing well. Does anyone else have this physical problem with their cat? Is there anything we should do?
See pic...


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It's hard to tell from the picture, especially due to his coloring, but he's a sweet little guy. I've never had any experience with this, and I suspect it's not a common issue, although I imagine a harelip could be the cause of some of the issues you mention. Hypothetically, you could speak to your vet to see whether there's anything that could be done, although any correction would likely require surgery and, if he's not having any real problems, you might not want to go that route.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Has Lucky been seen by a vet since you adopted him? It would seem to me that'd be something they'd pick up on right away. 

If not, could you bring him in? If nothing else, it'll relieve your mind and, if he does happen to have a problem, you can get a list of remedial options, things to do to make it easier for Lucky to eat, etc., and things to watch out for going forward.

Regards.

AC


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

we actually got him straight from a tnr gal; he was a f (6 mo old)feral she had trapped. Yes, we took him to the vet for all shots, neutered, flea & worm meds (no fleas showed but he had tapeworms & prob others). This was a new vet at an office we have gone to for a long time; she also does work at a shelter. Nothing was said; he was feral scared at the time, not agressive, so I think she gave him a good check-up. He will tolerate being picked up, but struggles when alarmed the least bit. He's large & heavy now. (will try to get on my scales with him to see how heavy) as he is over a year old now. Maybe it is nothing to worry about cause he is eating, and doesn't seem uncomfortable except when he licks & licks his lips after eating. I hate to do another vet visit....


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The picture is a little blurry, so it's hard to tell, but he looks normal to me. I have seen plenty of cats that drool and they have all had normal mouth conformations (except one cat who has stomatitis, and had to have all her teeth removed). A lot of cats drool when they get stimulated- a lot of them drool when happy, some drool when stressed.

Still, not a bad idea to see if a vet if you think there might be something wrong.


----------



## muggyscugglemeyer (Dec 1, 2010)

If it's a hare lip, it looks pretty minor and not something you need to worry about too much. However, I would have the vet check out the inside of his mouth the next time you are there because (at least in humans) hare lips are sometimes combined with cleft palates.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I also don't think the pic shows a hare-lip. A hare-lip is something I think a vet would have picked up on right away during the initial examination. At least I feel my own vets are very thorough examining every cat/kitt I've brought in.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe his front teeth just stick out a little. He sure works to clean his mouth/lip area with his tongue after eating soft food. Doesn't use his paws, just his tongue, over & over.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

all cats have that line between the two sides of their lips. I think he's fine.

here are photos of harelips in cats FELINE MEDICAL CURIOSITIES: MUZZLE AND MOUTH


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, what mimitabby said. 
I was puzzled by the OP. 
All cats have it. In some cats, due to coloring or fur you notice it more or notice it less.


----------

